# Help! I feel so lonely :(



## Kristin93 (Aug 1, 2011)

*The days are fine... it's just the nights that drive me crazy. I have no one to talk to at night that makes me feel like I'm appreciated or liked. I feel like I just need someone to talk to that can relate to me or something. 
Just about every night I go on chat but that doesn't seem to help me much with the loneliness. Does anyone have any advice for me?
I stay at home all the time because I'm not in college yet and I don't have a car either. I also don't have a job. I've applied online to several jobs but no one has replied to me. Any advice on how I could feel any less lonelier? Your advice would be greatly appreciated!

-Kristin *


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe you could listen to songs, turn the radio or tv. Or draw if you're into it. Personally, drawing distract me from the negative thought. 

If chat doesn't help, try hang out with close friend.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I also think that you should pick up a hobby. It can distract you and give you some confidence. 

I can't help much but I can relate. I have no friends anymore because they all went to university and there's really not much to do around here -_-


----------



## whymee (Oct 11, 2011)

if you look like that you can check a meeting sit you will have 10000000 friends requests 

and you can meet a boy there


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel the same way. One of the things I do is try to watch comedies at night. Sometimes I laugh and forget that I feel terrible. It doesn't work for very long, but temporary is better than nothing

feel better ^^ I hope I helped a little


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Luckily I have siblings so I'm not completely alone. Though when I'm depressed I do isolate myself, which isn't a good habit . And I'm in the same boat as you, barely any friends, no car, no job, no life outside of school :no. Watching tv helps. Playing video games helps for me (but that's a guy thing, I'm not sure what girls do). Also I come here and listen to others who have similar problems and try to help them out, that makes me feel better also


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep yourself busy with something "useful", like cleaning, or a project. 

Well >_> I guess that'll only make you feel better if you enjoy cleaning. Do you like reading? That's useful.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite shows seem to help me..so does music, video games, internet, reading and sleeping. I daydream a **** load also. (sadly, true.)


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Fell the Same Way. Even Picking up a hobby or cleaning or just doing something productive, wile doing it alone can weigh on u. Comedy shows always get my mind off it for the 30 minutes + the 5 more minutes while i'm still laughing at the joke i heard in the beginning of the show, after that lonely time =[


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

i have no friends to hang out with at school, no friends to hang out with after school. no one to eat lunch with, no one to eat dinner with, my parents both work graveyard 6 days a week. my family members always put me on strait to voicemail when i call them. i get no attention from girls what so ever. when i visit my dad's my dad ignores me, and my stepmom always judges me for everything. i have no car, and i go to highschool. you think you feel isolated? or alone? infact i wish i were in your shoes, because mine suck


----------



## HellIsLife (Oct 20, 2011)

online video games you should try counter strike source and dc online be on the internet will make you feel better


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Try...
-Watching TV/Movies
-Escapism (Fantasies/Daydreaming)
-Listening to Music
-Surfing the Web
-Hang out with a friend (if you have any cuz I don't)
-Art
-Write stories
-Cook

Hope this helps


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I play music when I feel lonely, find an instrument you can play, and just focus on it


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

I sadly can relate to you.
I mostly do what incito said, I watch comedies, either shows or comedians, that distract me and make me laugh. Cause usually when i'm laughing, I forget everything else and it just feels good to.
If you ever want to talk somebody, i'm here.


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

indeed online video games help a lot. buy call of duty black ops and headset, then just play the night away. :yes


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel the same way, except I am a freshmen in college. I still don't really have anywhere to go.
I like to go on the chatroom too. I watch those late night talk comedy shows like Conan and Craig Ferguson, and they just make me laugh and feel good. I play the drums too, so sometimes I spend a lot of time trying to learn a new song, and it takes my mind off of everything else.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Kristin93 said:


> *I've applied online to several jobs but no one has replied to me.
> 
> -Kristin *


I can't help with the other stuff since I don't have a social life either b) but for jobs, you can't just wait for employers to call you back. You have to contact them for an interview, it shows that you really want that job. It's kinda like a first impression thing, I guess. Good luck!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the same problem! I've suffered 1000s of lonely nights.. just me.. it's really sad..!


----------



## Laurenanni13 (Aug 20, 2011)

If you want you can talkk to mee! Just message mee


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel , in in a similar situation, sort of stuck in my last year of high school , majorly friendless just waiting for next year to start university , I just hope I find people more similar to me there because in kind of useless at meeting people haha. I often find myself bored at night too and then I just end up feeling all depressed about how lonely I am and all that wonderful stuff >< i used to love going on chat but the regular people I used to chat with slowly disappeared 

Maybe you should focus on a hobbies or skills, Im thinking i might go and buy a keyboard and learn to play that' for something to do instead of wasting my time online


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

I recommend reading a book. I often do it to help me escape loneliness


----------



## smash (Jul 9, 2012)

I can TOTALLY relate to you. Except im like this during the day too. Its just so quiet/lonely. It drives me insane!!

Honestly watching TV occupies me coz I get into the show but yes, i feel sorry for us =(


----------



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

I do the exact thing. I stay at home all day doing nothing, one time at school i literaly stared at the clock for 2 hours. All my friends are druggies (I don't so drugs any more) I did once but I didn't get addicted. I've been lonely for my entire life, the only way I've dealt with this is occupying myself, eg: listening to music, going to punk rock concerts, drawing, fay dreaming, staring at walls (not recomended), and making "that's what she said joles."

Try to occupy yourself, distract yourself.


----------



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

Day dreaming*


----------



## Lika1987 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys ! I feel so same... I moved in with my boyfriend to another country, I don't know anyone here (except him) its being so hectic ... My best friend died in the airplane crash lust year... and I don't have anyone to talk to anymore... It's a terrible feeling , my boyfriend working everyday .... And finish work late at night ... I just all alone everyday , and I don't know why I actually can't make a friends...I so kind and nice to people but feels like no one like me .... I so tired be alone


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

a pet would help keep you company. or you could message me anytime


----------

